# Hermosas Mansiones Chalacas



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Un tour por el balneario de La Punta, Callao y sus hermosas casonas historicas, la mayoria restauradas.

LA PUNTA


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que hermosas casas JOTA, te felicito, gracias por mostrar este novedoso thread, nunca imagine esos estilos !!!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

wow..buen aporte


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias, las encontre hace media hora y en verdad me gustaron.


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

las mansiones estan bien bonitas, muy buenas las fotos


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

REGIO,TE PASATES MERECES QUE TE DE UN BACHI DE MOTHA CIBERNÉTICO...JEJEJEJE..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esta es mi casa favorita, es PRECIOSA, me encanta el diseño ingles. Un poco de pintura no le vendria mal, pero si pudiera compraria esta casa.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> REGIO,TE PASATE*S* MERECES QUE TE DE UN BACHI DE MOTHA CIBERNÉTICO...JEJEJEJE..


típico comentario de tía que se muda a la molina pero que antes vivía en en Comas. :jk:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

oyes no jodas con las eses que la gente aca lo usa comunmente..vistes?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que hermosas! La Punta es el distrito mas bello del Callao!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan esas casas quedan en la punta, cierto. Duso que sea otro lugar...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

me gusto la punta... si queda LOL las imagenes estan proporcionadas por la Municipalidad de la punta


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos, una casona necesita una arregladita pero de verdad todas se ven muy bien, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si se dan cuenta, la mayoria de estas casas estan habitadas por gente de clase media (por los carros). En La Punta vive una pequeña comunidad italiana y bastantes marinos. Es una zona bien tranquila. 

Se nota que La Punta esta cambiando, ya han remodelado el Malecon Wiese, el Cantolao, la Plaza de Armas y pronto haran lo mismo con el malecon principal y el skate park.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Tan rica pero fria que es la cantolao, la mejor playa del callao.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se nota que a todos les gusta la Punta...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Siempre que voy a Lima me gusta dar un paseíto por por esta zona, hay un restaurante al final de La Punta donde preparan un riquísimo ceviche, caray no me acuerdo el nombre, pero de repente uno de ustedes que viven en Lima lo conocen. Lo único que no me gustaría de vivir allí es que en caso de un tsunami de verdad, La Punta desaparece en un santiamén, pero hasta entonces, está muy bien.


----------

